# BAD SPIRITS: The first Kate Jones Thriller now FREE!!!



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*BAD SPIRITS Books 1-5*

What would you do to stay alive? How far would you go?

Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust?

"...D.V. Berkom spins a web of intrigue and adventure in this story, and I couldn't put it down. Can't wait to read more!" Dawn Luedecke, Atlantic City Books Examiner

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, DV, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*BAD SPIRITS Books 1-5 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE*

_What would you do to stay alive?

How far would you go? _

Kate Jones is in a race against time with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him.

Is there anyone she can trust?

BAD SPIRITS (Books 1-5) The first novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series.

"...DV Berkom's Bad Spirits is a fast paced action packed novella which reads like a nonstop high octane movie. Each chapter moves at breakneck speed. The heroine, Kate, barely has time to take a breather before finding herself in another impossible situation and back on the run..." Todd Fonseca, Goodreads

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE*


----------



## aliM (Aug 5, 2011)

Bad Spirits is an exciting series about the advenures turned misadventures of Kate Jones. No matter where she goes, Kate is plagued with the three B's: bad choices, bad luck, and bad spirits.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

aliM said:


> No matter where she goes, Kate is plagued with the three B's: bad choices, bad luck, and bad spirits.


Great line! Mind if I use it? 
Thanks for posting, aliM!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Got another 5-star review for Bad Spirits! Check it out: Amazon Review - Doing the happy dance!

BAD SPIRITS Books 1-5 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE

What would you do to stay alive?

How far would you go?

Kate Jones is in a race against time with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him.

Is there anyone she can trust?

BAD SPIRITS (Books 1-5) The first novella in the Kate Jones Adventure Series.

"...DV Berkom's Bad Spirits is a fast paced action packed novella which reads like a nonstop high octane movie. Each chapter moves at breakneck speed. The heroine, Kate, barely has time to take a breather before finding herself in another impossible situation and back on the run..." Todd Fonseca, Goodreads

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE


----------



## theladydarlene (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree. This series should be made into a TV show. Lots of action, explosions, bad guys, and good guys on the run. Kate Jones is one resourceful woman who manages to stay one step ahead!


----------



## JenniferConner (Jun 25, 2011)

DV Berkom takes readers on a fun filled non-stop action adventure read. Many writers stick with one 'safe' setting they are familiar with. DV takes Kate from Mexico, to Alaska, to Hawaii. It's fun to have the heroine pulled out of her element- and then finds danger around every corner. 

This is a must read for anyone who loves well written-exciting thrill rides that show us a beautiful array of settings along they way.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL. Thanks, theladydarlene! Know any agents or producers who could help make that happen?


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks so much, Jennifer! I'm glad you're enjoying the series! I plan to be working on another adventure for Kate soon, this time in the Caribbean...Gotta love the research  
Take care,
DV


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Another 5 star review for *Bad Spirits*!

Thanks, L. Hayward!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's an excerpt from my novella, *BAD SPIRITS, Books 1-5* (A Kate Jones Thriller)

Something didn't feel right. 
Dark. 
Dirt floor.
My left side ached, and I could barely swallow. I sat with my eyes closed and tried to recall what happened. The events from the previous night came crashing back into the present, and the fear of discovery threatened to overwhelm me again.
I peeked around the corner of the corrugated steel building. A lone goat munched on some dried grass near a split-rail fence. A few yards away a rooster pecked at the hard, dry earth. An older woman with salt and pepper colored hair and skin like a walnut scattered seed in front of him. She clutched a brown and white serape around her against the early morning chill. 
Everything appeared calm, bucolic, even. I leaned back against the metal wall and took stock of my position. 
Salazar ruled this little section of Sonora with an iron hand. The woman outside would not help me, for fear of payback. In fact, no one who knew him would be fool enough to assist Salazar's crazy American woman.
Especially when she took something that belonged to him. Something he valued above all else. And it wasn't only his pride, although that would be enough to get me killed.
I opened the canvas backpack next to me to make sure the contents were still safe, that I hadn't somehow lost it all in my mad rush to escape. 
The cash was all there. I breathed a sigh of relief. It meant my survival. Without it, I would have nothing with which to bargain for my life, if it came to that. As it was, the stash wouldn't get me the immediate help I so desperately needed. It wasn't like I could call a cab in this part of Mexico, even if I had a phone. 
If I knew Salazar, he'd already locked down the small airport a few miles away, and was probably trying to bribe aviation officials in Hermosillo, Obregón and even Puerto Peñasco, although each of the towns lay miles from his hacienda. 
I needed to get to San Bruno, a small fishing village on the Sea of Cortez. Salazar didn't have much pull with the ex-pats who lived there. Besides, they'd help a fellow American. 
Especially one with a boat load of dinero.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

BAD SPIRITS Books 1-5

What would you do to stay alive? How far would you go?

Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust?

"...D.V. Berkom spins a web of intrigue and adventure in this story, and I couldn't put it down. Can't wait to read more!" Dawn Luedecke, Atlantic City Books Examiner

"...A good fast paced thriller. It definitely kept me interested and was never slow or boring..." - SP, Amazon reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Got a GREAT review for *Bad Spirits* from UK blogger PaulaSHx! Here's an excerpt:
"...Action packed, fast paced and blood smeared, this series has everything an action lover would die for: Good looking girl - falls for bad guy - realizes her mistake - tries to run away only to find out exactly how bad he really is. Oh yeah... Did I mention she also stole his money? Like... A lot of it? And that he is a big Mexican drug dealer? Yeah. You get the picture..."
If you want to read the rest, here's the *link*.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's an excerpt from my novella, *BAD SPIRITS, Books 1-5* (A Kate Jones Thriller)

Something didn't feel right. 
Dark. 
Dirt floor.
My left side ached, and I could barely swallow. I sat with my eyes closed and tried to recall what happened. The events from the previous night came crashing back into the present, and the fear of discovery threatened to overwhelm me again.
I peeked around the corner of the corrugated steel building. A lone goat munched on some dried grass near a split-rail fence. A few yards away a rooster pecked at the hard, dry earth. An older woman with salt and pepper colored hair and skin like a walnut scattered seed in front of him. She clutched a brown and white serape around her against the early morning chill. 
Everything appeared calm, bucolic, even. I leaned back against the metal wall and took stock of my position. 
Salazar ruled this little section of Sonora with an iron hand. The woman outside would not help me, for fear of payback. In fact, no one who knew him would be fool enough to assist Salazar's crazy American woman.
Especially when she took something that belonged to him. Something he valued above all else. And it wasn't only his pride, although that would be enough to get me killed.
I opened the canvas backpack next to me to make sure the contents were still safe, that I hadn't somehow lost it all in my mad rush to escape. 
The cash was all there. I breathed a sigh of relief. It meant my survival. Without it, I would have nothing with which to bargain for my life, if it came to that. As it was, the stash wouldn't get me the immediate help I so desperately needed. It wasn't like I could call a cab in this part of Mexico, even if I had a phone. 
If I knew Salazar, he'd already locked down the small airport a few miles away, and was probably trying to bribe aviation officials in Hermosillo, Obregón and even Puerto Peñasco, although each of the towns lay miles from his hacienda. 
I needed to get to San Bruno, a small fishing village on the Sea of Cortez. Salazar didn't have much pull with the ex-pats who lived there. Besides, they'd help a fellow American. 
Especially one with a boat load of dinero.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm a guest on Morgen Bailey's Author Spotlight, where I talk about the inciting incident for writing Bad Spirits...

 *Morgen Bailey's Author Spotlight*

Stop by and leave a comment!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's an interview by David Wisehart on Bad Spirits: http://bit.ly/ofISkR
Please stop by and check it out!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

So cool! Another GREAT review for BAD SPIRITS (Books 1-5)! Check it out:


*http://zencherry.wordpress.com/current-reviews/dv-berkom/*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm being interviewed at Morgen Bailey's writing blog today. Stop by and check it out!
http://morgenbailey.wordpress.com/2011/10/24/blog-interview-no-166-with-author-dv-berkom/
Thanks!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm sponsoring BAD SPIRITS on Kindle Author! Here's the link: http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/10/kindle-author-sponsor-dv-berkom.html

Stop by and check it out!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

An excerpt from *BAD SPIRITS*:

Something didn't feel right. 
Dark. 
Dirt floor.
My left side ached, and I could barely swallow. I sat with my eyes closed and tried to recall what happened. The events from the previous night came crashing back into the present, and the fear of discovery threatened to overwhelm me again.
I peeked around the corner of the corrugated steel building. A lone goat munched on some dried grass near a split-rail fence. A few yards away a rooster pecked at the hard, dry earth. An older woman with salt and pepper colored hair and skin like a walnut scattered seed in front of him. She clutched a brown and white serape around her against the early morning chill. 
Everything appeared calm, bucolic, even. I leaned back against the metal wall and took stock of my position. 
Salazar ruled this little section of Sonora with an iron hand. The woman outside would not help me, for fear of payback. In fact, no one who knew him would be fool enough to assist Salazar's crazy American woman.
Especially when she took something that belonged to him. Something he valued above all else. And it wasn't only his pride, although that would be enough to get me killed.
I opened the canvas backpack next to me to make sure the contents were still safe, that I hadn't somehow lost it all in my mad rush to escape. 
The cash was all there. I breathed a sigh of relief. It meant my survival. Without it, I would have nothing with which to bargain for my life, if it came to that. As it was, the stash wouldn't get me the immediate help I so desperately needed. It wasn't like I could call a cab in this part of Mexico, even if I had a phone. 
If I knew Salazar, he'd already locked down the small airport a few miles away, and was probably trying to bribe aviation officials in Hermosillo, Obregón and even Puerto Peñasco, although each of the towns lay miles from his hacienda. 
I needed to get to San Bruno, a small fishing village on the Sea of Cortez. Salazar didn't have much pull with the ex-pats who lived there. Besides, they'd help a fellow American. 
Especially one with a boat load of dinero.
I zipped the backpack closed, stood up, and heaved it over my shoulders. Funny how much money weighed. 
I waited until the older woman had stepped inside her weathered home, and then I quietly slipped away down the dirt road, careful not to disturb El Gallo as he strutted past the disinterested goat.
I tucked my blonde hair up under a baseball cap to hide it and hitched a ride west on the back of an ancient Ford pickup. The driver looked me over once and waved me into the truck bed to sit with the alfalfa, probably thinking I was some silly gringa on a tourista's adventure. I was glad I had grabbed an older jacket from one of Salazar's bodyguards. All of my clothes were too new, too expensive. I'd be a prime target for bandits. As it was, I was a sitting duck lugging around the cash, paranoid that everyone knew I'd stolen millions of dollars from a notorious drug lord.
What I'd seen last night confirmed my worst fears, and then some. I'd been in denial about Salazar's true nature and it hit me like a bullet to the brain. His expression held no remorse, even as he sliced through the man's throat- a man who, until that moment, had been a loyal soldier in Salazar's increasingly bizarre attempts to own the Sonoran drug trade. My sense of self-preservation skyrocketed, and I took the only way out. 
It seemed like the Hand of God had intervened, and I'm not given to religious hyperbole. I'd abandoned the delivery van a few miles from the ranch the night before, and grabbed as much cash as I could stuff in the backpack. The vehicle had been parked in the drive with the keys and money in it. I simply took the initiative.
I made myself comfortable, inhaling great gulps of dusty air to counteract the nausea and shaking as I watched the sun rise in the distance and the road race away from the back of the pickup.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

To learn more about D.V. Berkom or the Kate Jones adventure Series, go to http://www.dvberkom.com . Download Bad Spirits Book 1 for FREE (PDF). You can access it on the front page or on the Books page.
Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Check out my new blog post on The Unpredictable Muse: Inside the Mind of a Killer: Researching your Antagonist

http://theunpredictablemuse.blogspot.com/2011/11/inside-mind-of-killer-researching-your.html


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

BAD SPIRITS  review by ZenCherry:

"...I must admit to now being seriously addicted to the non-stop action that DV Berkom takes you through page after page. A who's-around-the-corner with twists and turns that keep those pages flying by well into the night.

Flawlessly written and an author I'm going to have on my bookshelves from now on." -ZenCherry Blogger/Reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*BAD SPIRITS Books 1-5*
"...Bad Spirits is a fun, well-written story that's worth the read. I'll be watching for more from DV Berkom." Vicki Drake, Reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

To learn more about D.V. Berkom or the Kate Jones adventure Series, go to http://www.dvberkom.com . Download BAD SPIRITS Book 1 for FREE (PDF). You can access it on the front page or on the Books page.
Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

BAD SPIRITS (Books 1-5) is a fast-paced, action packed novella, and it's FREE!

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE

Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

It's STILL FREE!!!

BAD SPIRITS (Books 1-5) is a fast-paced, action packed novella:

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE

Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

What would you do to stay alive? How far would you go?

Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust?

"...D.V. Berkom spins a web of intrigue and adventure in this story, and I couldn't put it down. Can't wait to read more!" Dawn Luedecke, Atlantic City Books Examiner

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE

And it's still FREE!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

BAD SPIRITS Books 1-5

What would you do to stay alive? How far would you go?

Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust?

"...D.V. Berkom spins a web of intrigue and adventure in this story, and I couldn't put it down. Can't wait to read more!" Dawn Luedecke, Atlantic City Books Examiner

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep. Still free!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*BAD SPIRITS http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE*

*Another 5* review! * 
"...With stellar action, a flawed heroine to remember, and wonderfully tight writing, Bad Spirits is a great find. Berkom's Kate Jones is tough and complex, and her misadventures had me on the edge of my seat from start to finish..." -Jennifer Blood, Author/reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Download BAD SPIRITS Books 1-5 for FREE! Here's the link: 
 
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE *


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

BAD SPIRITS, the first novella in the Kate Jones Thriller series is still FREE. Download your copy today! *http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE*

The fifth Kate Jones Thriller will be available April 2012!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

What would you do to stay alive? How far would you go?

Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust?

"...D.V. Berkom spins a web of intrigue and adventure in this story, and I couldn't put it down. Can't wait to read more!" Dawn Luedecke, Atlantic City Books Examiner 
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE *


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Praise for *BAD SPIRITS, Books 1-5*

"While I was reading this I couldn't help but think that they could easily be turned into an amazing movie, or at the very least be a full length novel series. I loved this book from start to finish. It was the first time in a very long time that a book kept me up till all hours of the night..." _- CK, Amazon Reviewer_

You can find it for FREE here: *http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Another 5* review for *Bad Spirits Books 1-5-* the first book in the bestselling Kate Jones thriller series!

"...Bad spirits is quite an adventure. Kate's vacation in Mazatlan, after graduating from college, didn't turn out to be what she expected. Bad Spirits is a well written novella and now I want to read all of Kate's escapades." -- _Eric Kleve, reviewer _

Click here for a FREE download of Bad Spirits Books 1-5: *http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

GREAT 5* review for *BAD SPIRITS!*

"I'm speechless. I felt like I was there!" --_iBookstore Review_

Download your FREE copy today:* http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

_What would you do to stay alive?

How far would you go? _ 
Kate Jones is in a race against time with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him.

Is there anyone she can trust?

*BAD SPIRITS (Books 1-5) * The first novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series.

"...DV Berkom's Bad Spirits is a fast paced action packed novella which reads like a nonstop high octane movie. Each chapter moves at breakneck speed. The heroine, Kate, barely has time to take a breather before finding herself in another impossible situation and back on the run..." Todd Fonseca, Goodreads

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

I just received the best 5* review for *BAD SPIRITS*! Here's one of the comments by top Amazon reviewer _Michael Gallagher:_

"...As a stereotypical guy, I usually don't enjoy, or read much of, fiction that has a female as the main character - mainly because I can't relate to them. However, D.V. Berkom is one good storyteller and I am looking forward to reading the continuing saga of Kate Jones..."

To read the rest, go to *http://www.amazon.com/review/RDNG6XHDQ98BD*.

And the best part? *BAD SPIRITS * is still *FREE* to download to your Kindle! Here's the link: *http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*BAD SPIRITS* The first Kate Jones Thriller:

What would you do to stay alive? How far would you go?

Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust?

"...D.V. Berkom spins a web of intrigue and adventure in this story, and I couldn't put it down. Can't wait to read more!" Dawn Luedecke, Atlantic City Books Examiner 
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*BAD SPIRITS Books 1-5*

What would you do to stay alive? How far would you go?

Kate Jones is on the run with a backpack full of money, intent on finding her way back to the United States from Mexico. Unfortunately, a ruthless drug lord named Salazar is just as intent on finding her, retrieving his stolen money, and making her pay for ever having left him. Is there anyone she can trust?

"...DV Berkom's Bad Spirits is a fast paced action packed novella which reads like a nonstop high octane movie. Each chapter moves at breakneck speed. The heroine, Kate, barely has time to take a breather before finding herself in another impossible situation and back on the run..." _Todd Fonseca, Goodreads_

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z1N2GE *


----------

